# Freelancer's Visa for Germany: some questions



## cerulean

I'm a web designer/developer planning on moving to EU with my wife this fall. I've lived in Germany, speak german, and it seems attractive. (I'm a US citizen, as is my wife) The artist/freelancer's visa in Berlin seems a good place to start. 

• Would my wife be able to remain with me in Berlin if I got a artist/freelancer's visa? Could she seek work of any kind or would she need to obtain her own artist/freelancer's visa? • Is the freelancer's visa option available in other cities in Germany? (I've lived in Hamburg, and there's less unemployment there I think, so that's a thought) 

• If I were in Berlin (or elsewhere) on a freelancer's visa and a full-time position came up, would I be able to apply to a regular work visa without leaving Germany? 

• Is private health insurance (required for freelancer's visa) relatively easy to obtain? I think there are two types? Which is better? How much does it cost, generally? 

• I see in the requirements for the freelancer's visa that if you're over 45 you have to provide "pension insurance", but NOT if you're from the USA. But elsewhere it seems to contradict that. Anybody know the story? 

Thanks for any help! — if you have links for me to pursue that's great too, but first-hand experiences are best.


----------



## Nononymous

I'll answer what I can, as best I can.



cerulean said:


> • Would my wife be able to remain with me in Berlin if I got a artist/freelancer's visa? Could she seek work of any kind or would she need to obtain her own artist/freelancer's visa?


If you were granted a freelance visa I expect she could stay with you as a dependent, but this might increase income they'd want to see, and of course she'd need health insurance coverage too. She could look for work as long as she's in the country legally (i.e. first 90 day or on a residence permit as your spouse) but would then need to apply for a work permit if she had a job offer; she could also apply for her own freelancer visa.



> • Is the freelancer's visa option available in other cities in Germany? (I've lived in Hamburg, and there's less unemployment there I think, so that's a thought)


The immigration laws are federal so it must be available everywhere, but the actual practice may differ in the various Bundesländer. You do tend to hear of it mostly in Berlin, either because it's most common there or because the Ausländerbehörde is particularly lenient.



> • If I were in Berlin (or elsewhere) on a freelancer's visa and a full-time position came up, would I be able to apply to a regular work visa without leaving Germany?


Yes.

Can't answer your health insurance or pension questions, sorry. 



> Thanks for any help! — if you have links for me to pursue that's great too, but first-hand experiences are best.


I did see a recent post on another forum there suggesting that you needed two separate contract offers for this visa, partly because they're cracking down on "Scheinselbständigkeit" - contractors working semi-permanently for one employer.

Good luck!


----------



## shawshank.kodi

Hi, 
I am here at Munich,germany on a jobseeker visa from India, which allows me to search for a job in 6 months. I came to know via make-it-in-germany hotline that one will have to apply for residence permit to do a freelancer job. With a permanent contract, i know there won't be any issues in getting the residence permit. 

The freelancer job is a fulltime IT Project in Berlin for about 3 Months and there is a possibility of renewal. I will be placed at the customer site and the project language is English. 

Will there be any constraints if I apply for residence permit with this particular freelancer job offer? Any limitations on hourly rate ?? 
Thanks


----------

